

AI on the Web - getp
http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/ai.html

======
mojuba
Jeff Hawkins, who made a breakthrough in the field and I presume indirectly
inspired IBM's Blue Brain experiment, is not in the list. No wonder, though:
the official science is too conservative to accept fresh and worthy ideas that
fast.

www.onintelligence.org

~~~
marcus
Norvig doesn't really update the list any more, so a lot of the more recent
stuff/people is missing.

Also in the YouTube age, a ton of very interesting lectures/demos/talks are
online in video format and he doesn't catalog any of it.

~~~
mojuba
His book _On Intelligence_ was published in 2004.

~~~
Tichy
I really liked that book. Did he really make a breakthrough, though? I know
his system is available now, but how does it fare, compared to other
technologies?

~~~
mojuba
The breakthrough is in the idea that what our brain does is basically it
generalizes input and performs detailization on output. It seems so obvious
even speculatively that both generalization and detailization are the core of
natural intelligence, yet the AI science so far failed to include them as
research subjects at least.

And it seems like Jeff Hawkins found both mechanisms in the neocortex.

Surprisingly, at the moment we don't have any theory for generalization, not
even a single try to formalize it and create algorithms -- not to be confused
with the theory of inference. Evidently, this is terra incognita and a very
promising one.

His claim, though, that what he's found is _the_ intelligence looks like an
exaggeration. Intelligence is not only generalization, although there is no
intelligence without it.

------
raindoll
AInews.org - all the latest artificial intelligence news - a glimpse into our
future

